# Akt 4 - Diskussion, Easter Eggs (Vorsicht Spoiler)



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Vorwort: Ich bitte euch, diese Themen nur anzuschauen, soweit ihr es auch durchgespielt habt. Hier darf wild gespoilert werden. Dafür beinhalten die Posts bitte keine Verweise zu den anderen Akten. 

Wie fandet ihr die Geschichte rund um diesen Akt? 

Was hat besonders Spaß gemacht?

Wie war das Setting / die Atmosphäre?

Was war der beste bzw. schlechteste Moment?

Welche Gruppe, welcher Boss, welche Situation hat euch besonders Nerven gekostet, welche Bosse waren schlichtweg zu einfach?


----------



## jolk (21. Mai 2012)

Story, Setting, usw. alles geil, besonders die Videos (Cinematics braucht man gar nicht zu erwähnen die sind bei Blizzard immer top)

Ich fand nur, dass Izual etwas zu kurz gekommen ist


----------



## myxir21 (21. Mai 2012)

Akt ist zu kurz

Geht alles bisschen gar schnell

Der Endkampf gegen Diablo ist in Ordnung, aber doch relativ einfach.

Der Endcinematic ist sehr gut, die Eröffnung des vierten Aktes auch.

Aber ein paar Fragen hab ich schon. Ist Diablo und Konsorten nun für immer tot? 

Wohin ist Adria (hab irgendwie nicht mitbekommen was mit der passiert ist....)?

Ist Imperius wirklich tot?

Wer nimmt neu den Sitz der Gerechtigkeit ein?

Wenn es ein Addon gibt, wer wäre dann der Fiesling? Adria? Imperius, der vorherige Inhaber des sitzes der Weisheit? Oder ein anderer?


----------



## SrpskiMacak (21. Mai 2012)

imperius ist nicht tot, siehste ja das sich die engel noch bewegen vor dem bossraum, sind nur geschwächt und haben ihre flügel verloren. Und das mit adria ist ja extra gemacht wer weiss wer weiss was noch passiert im addon, vieleicht der böse dämon den shen jagt von dem er immer spricht . Legendäre juwel oder so :-)


----------



## Makamos (21. Mai 2012)

Imperius ist nicht tot er war nur wie alle anderen Engel geschwächt weil Diablo den Kristalbogen verderbt hat.

Adria ist einfach weg.

Man braucht niemanden für die Gerechtigkeit weil wie Tyreal schon sagte der Gerechtigkeit genüge getan ist.

Diablo und alle übel sind für immer tot da man auch sieht das der Seelenstein zu staub zerfällt wie Diablo selbst.


----------



## Yinj (21. Mai 2012)

Akt4 ist sehr gut. Die Story ergibt jetzt mehr Sinn. Es wird bestimmt eine Erweiterung geben, weil im letzten Video sieht man ja wie Legion (Diablo + Friends^^) sich auflöst und der Schwarze Seelenstein Richtung Sanctuary fällt. 
Ich denk Adria wird dann in der Erweiterung eine wichtige Rolle Spielen. Vielleicht sind die Seelen wieder in diesem Seelenstein gefangen und wir müssen diesen Seelenstein wie im 2er Zerstören.
Zu kurz finde ich Akt 4 nicht.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Auch mir war Akt 4 zu kurz. Während vorher ja Belial und schließlich Asmodan langwierig den Tod fanden, war Akt 4 gefühlt nur ein Wettlauf mit meiner Meinung nach zu geraden Wegen, von Boss zu Boss bishin zu Diablo.

Diablo selbst war der wirklich härteste Kampf. Immerhin 7 mal hats uns im Coop-Modus zerrissen, zig Sachen wurden durchprobiert. Asmodan hingegen war solo absolut chancenlos zuletzt gewesen.

Der Anfangsboss im 4. Akt hat meinen Gildenkollegen zig mal getötet, so kamen wir erst dazu, mal zusammen mit den Mainchars zu spielen. Immerhin hatte ich die 3fache DPS und hab den Typen in rund 20 Sekunden schlichtweg als Archon zerlegt.

Das Setting ... nunja, die Grundidee dahinter und auch die dazugehörigen Videos sind natürlich verdammt gut, aber schlussendlich war es mir einfach nicht "episch" genug. Das es dabei um die Welt gegangen sein soll ...

Die Entwicklung meines Chars war "hinten raus" einfach nicht sooo toll. Anfangs Wunderkind, voller Übereifer angefangen zu spielen, Sätze beim Levelup wie "ich wusste gar nicht, das ich noch besser werden kann" und schon bei Akt 2 galt man als der Weltenretter, in Akt 4 wurde es sogar zur Selbstverständlichkeit, das man der Einzige ist, der so eine Aufgabe lösen könnte ...

Bei mir persönlich hinterlässt dieser letzte Akt ein gewisses Loch. Klar, der Kampf gegen Diablo war halt wirklich hart und spannend, ständig Gedanken darüber, was man besser machen kann, das auswendig lernen aller Animationen ... Aber im Gegensatz dazu fehlte mir einfach ein weiterer "Verräter" abseits von Adria oder doch ein Kampf mit Imperius. Da fand ich den kleinen Kaiser (oder doch nur ein König?) als Belial besser. Und die Invasion in Part 3 war schon geil.


----------

